# New Pics



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well here are some pics of my car. I dropped it last weekend and tinted it this weekend. Hope you enjoy. All comments welcome.


Before Tint with Drop



















After Tint and drop


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Looks great! 4 doors would be nice sometime.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty good there. Now the car looks even more darker and aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks good... even for a Sentra


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Sonic said:


> *Looks good... even for a Sentra  *


What the F...?? I understand you have a badass R33 but the sentra is a dope car. I like your car, really aggressive. keep it up


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. I try to keep it clean and agressive looking.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sonic said:


> *Looks good... even for a Sentra  *



Hey now, don't tease just because you guys get the best Nissans on the planet. Don't knock a Sentra till to try it!  

Signed jealously,


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't tease just because you guys get the best Nissans on the planet. Don't knock a Sentra till to try it!
> ...




yea but its still a sentra


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> * yea but its still a sentra   *



HAHA... ok ok... back on topic. Hey NismoGirl, what plans to you have next for the B15? I like the "black" approach" you are going with currently.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I dont understand why more Skylines arent imported into the US, I know MotoRex are the only guys who can import them. Whats the go? Is it something to do with conversions and compliance?

Cheers. 

And yeah, I have a 'bad ass' R33. So, lick the bag.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well yeah I have a "bad ass" B15 although its not as fast as a "bad ass" R33 its still a good car .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Comments*

Hey Sonic,

Everyone here drives a Nissan... whether it be a Sentra, a 200sx, NX, etc, or the lucky few with Skylines. There is no need to comment on someone's post with remarks like "lick the bag". It's distasteful, and is not looked highly upon on this Forum (that goes for ALL THREADS). Remarks like that will only make other members dislike you. If comments like these continue, threads may be locked. Just enjoy the BB w/o the lewd 'n' rude commentary.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

JK.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sonic...

you got any pics of your skyline..? I'd like to see em if you do...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Most certainly. I have one for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I am in the progress of getting more as we speak.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Nice B15. Is it stick or auto? Nothing better than a girl that can drive stick (not being dirty, just funny)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I like that 'complete' look. Dark everything. If only there was a tint for the 'ruby pearl' colored sentras...

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

nice wheels.......


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I sure as hell hope it's a stick. I know I like my 5 speed. Just gotta get some mods done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Coolio... I need to tint my car...

Since its Silver, I think I might bet a silverish tint, I dunno.

Like the SE babyeee! I just watch Austin Powers Goldmember. Props to ya. Black on black, now ya just need black rims.  Then you'll be invisible at night... well if you turn off your lights and stuff.... but I don't reccomend that.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Black rims with a chrome lip would be perfect on your ride...I got a set of BSAs like dat (no pics yet) and Tenzo makes the same style too....

But I dunno I would have gone for darker tint just to blend in the whole black effect....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *
> 
> But I dunno I would have gone for darker tint just to blend in the whole black effect.... *


It sounds good but I'm sure a darker tint would attract lots of unwanted attention...if you know what I mean.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow wut ...for sum reason I seem to lean towards things that cause unwanted attention....if U know wut I mean  

My tints are so dark Im scared to drive at night.....lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

why do people get so upset with the way other people talk.. were you raised in a f_ckin crib all your life!.. geezez people get a life!.. you cant suck on mommies breast for ever.. i dont speak much bad launguage... really i dont  but i HATE it when someone talks.. just joking around.. and there are others from Mr. Rogers Neigborhood who get all upset.. honestly.. how many of you actually care about the language people use? ill bet very few.. and why? who cares.. sometimes people spend their whole lives judging others.. are you bored.. are you one of those people who look out their windows all day and look around at the neigbors looking for something to gosip about to the other neigbors..?? anyways.. sorry just wanted to get that bad air out.. Nissan for life.. !.. 

Travis 

( please dont take offense to what i have said.. im just trying to make a point thats all.. thanks..)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Uknow wut ...for sum reason I seem to lean towards things that cause unwanted attention....if U know wut I mean
> 
> My tints are so dark Im scared to drive at night.....lol *




yeah mine are 20% .... the only thing i hate is having to put the window down when i see a cop....it really sucks in the winter....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

What was that all about, Travis???


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sorry i was pissy that day.. i was complaining about the people who get all upset about the launguage people use.. but anways.. rock on.. LOL


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Cool tail lights.


----------

